

Standard model Higgs boson explained - beghbali
http://coderwall.com/p/zjacna

======
seriocomic
Wanted this so much to make sense to a layman. Has _anyone_ found a resource
that doesn't require a Phd?

~~~
Leftium
I found these helpful:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193590>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4198392>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4198720>

~~~
seriocomic
Thanks the first two I had seen and my eyes glazed over. The third one
helped...

------
gregbair
Yeah, this doesn't really help.

